# Red clawed crabs and Fiddler crabs



## ChickenScratch

Hi,

I'm interested in keeping crabs, but I don't know what kind to get. The two kinds i've seen at pet stores are red clawed crabs and fiddler crabs.
I am curious as to the differences between the two types of crabs. 

What water conditions do each of them prefer?

Do either of them like to be in groups, or are they both territorial?

How many of either kind can I keep in a 10 or 20 gallon tank?

Do they like different substrates, foods or anything else?

Do either of them get along better with other fish?


Any information on the subject is greatly appreciated :-o 
Thanks, Seth.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

I think the first one can live underwater and the second must have a basking place... I'll try to help you with the latter cause the first I don't know much.



> What water conditions do each of them prefer?


Fiddler crabs live in brakish condition, a sandy basking place to dig.

[quote[ Do either of them like to be in groups, or are they both territorial?[/quote]
I saw them kept in group.



> Do they like different substrates, foods or anything else?


I think sand is the best. Not sure about food, chopped fish?
[qupte]
Do either of them get along better with other fish?[/quote]
I doubt that, as the basking place may low the water level so besides mud-skippers, I don't knwo what else to keep.


----------



## blakeoe

red claw crabs are fully aquatic (can live completely underwater) They do not NEED salt but like a neutral Ph and will eat anything on the bottom including flake food and shrimp pellets im sure they'd love a dead fish or shrimp now and then. I have never heard of either types bothering healthy fish, they're too slow but may pick off a sick one. Substrate shouldn't matter ive kept them in gravel and sand. They do like rocks to climb on but MAKE SURE THEY CAN NOT GET OUT!! THEY ARE ESCAPE ARTISTS!! i have seen them climb to the top of the aquarium using only the sealant in the corner of the tank. Make sure you have a top with no holes!! Not sure about fidlers but red claw crabs should be stocked at 1 male per square foot but if they do fight it's usually not bad. Some people will say red claw crabs need a basking place, salt water, etc.. everything i have said is from experience i have been keeping red claw crabs for months now and they do just fine with my tank and i have no basking place or salt or anything special to accomidate them any different than my fish.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

A hood can be good, either trap them in or prevent evoparation.


----------



## ChickenScratch

Ok thanks for the info


----------

